# press a print for $500. what do i watch out for



## FPF (Feb 11, 2013)

I found a press a print precision system for 500 bucks. I think it would be a great cheap way to start printing my brands shirts and I like that it is an all in one machine. I have no experience printing (other than watching someone else do it for about 2 hours), and will probably be doing less than 100 shirts a month. I figured if I ever need to upgrade I could sell it for about the same amount of money.

My question is are there any known issues with these that I should watch out for or that I should inspect this one for? Also what is included is 4 screens, the small screen to do hats or sleeves, a large platten, the sleeve platten, hat platten and a extra bracket that can be used with a new platen. What else will I need to invest in to get this thing running, other than ink and emulsion and squeegees? 

any other advice? is there a good youtube channel that teaches about the basics of screen printing, but moreso of like the common mistakes made and whatnot? I understand the basic way everything runs...when it runs right lol. What im worried about is encountering an unknown issue


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Biggest issue is that Pressaprint DOES NOT provide any tech support for second owners nor will they sell you any supplies unless you pay megabucks to join. They just recently changed ownership again. This has happened several times. My suggestion is you check out other sources. PAP equipment is not up to current standards. Tread softly!


----------



## FPF (Feb 11, 2013)

for 500 bucks is there a better all in one system to watch for on the used market? also, what makes their standards lower? just wondering since I am a total beginner


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Watch Craig's List and you can find decent used rigs for sale. 
The PAP screen printing set-up was my first jump into printing.
It was fun for very small runs or for single color jobs but after I ran my first 3 color 100+ shirt order I started looking for a regular screen printing carousel. Just way too much work and registration was a headache.
Is $500 your buy in budget or just a deal that you found?


----------



## FPF (Feb 11, 2013)

DCans said:


> Watch Craig's List and you can find decent used rigs for sale.
> The PAP screen printing set-up was my first jump into printing.
> It was fun for very small runs or for single color jobs but after I ran my first 3 color 100+ shirt order I started looking for a regular screen printing carousel. Just way too much work and registration was a headache.
> Is $500 your buy in budget or just a deal that you found?


I honestly wasn't even considering printing my own shirts because I have almost NO room at my place. Its not really about the money, just space constraints. A buddy of mine showed me one of these so I have been just keeping an eye on CL. I honestly thought I would be spending 1K on one of these units. A carousel printer would be totally out of the question, just because of their size. It seems like it would work perfect for my needs and would help me with the printing learning process. 

What do you mean the registration was a headache? What exactly does registration mean? the consistency in lining up of multiple colors? Sorry for my lack of printing vocabulary.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

When you have more than one color mm you will need a separate screen for each color. The registration marks enable you to align each screen accurately so that the finish product appears as one


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Registration is used to line up each individual color so you can print it. If a design had four colors, you make a screen for each one. Then you have to pull one screen over the t-shirt one at a time and print that color. Flash between colors. 

Try searching YouTube for How to Register a Screen Printing Press.


----------



## FPF (Feb 11, 2013)

Got ya, I've seen that done I just didn't know that was the term for it. The press a print system seemed to me to have a pretty decent way of retaining consistency with that. The pin system repeated well and when I watched my friend burn the two screens he didn't seem to have any issues with getting them lined up right. maybe he was just good at it. how are other systems more dummy proof? forgive my ignorance with all of these questions. also, it should be noted that I doubt to ever have a 4 color design, and i still plan on farming out my printing for large orders of over 50 at a time. I would just like to use this to print a design in really small quantities to judge whether they are popular or total flops. Then if they are popular, I'll send them out. I doubt i will ever even hit 100 shirts a month that i will be printing


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

With the PAP system it's all about getting the films in the same place so you can burn them all registered, because you have almost no way to move the screens to line them up together. On a regular screen printing set up you can relocate the screen itself in the press to make adjustments.

So in short if you do not burn the films in the exact same place you pretty much have to reburn the screen (it's more work than it sounds like)
With a normal press you have more wiggle room.

There are some other things about the PAP system too, but to be honest if you have a very limited space to work in then it might be your only option.


----------



## FPF (Feb 11, 2013)

thanks for the advice guys. You officially talked me out of it. You saved me a 500 dollar mistake.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Most that start with a PAP will likely either fail or get out of printing. There are some 4/1 table top carousels that do take up much room. 

I recently had a couple call me and say the had $30,000 plus in equipment for sale. I went and looked. They had a PAP, pad printer and a Anajet. People spent their retirement money and I felt bad having to tell them they bought all junk. They could never get 2 color jobs to line up, they actually did do some ok pad printing but the anajet was the MP5. I don't think they ever got a decent print. There was a box of about 200 plus test prints.


----------



## Lintlicker23 (Jul 14, 2021)

FPF said:


> I found a press a print precision system for 500 bucks. I think it would be a great cheap way to start printing my brands shirts and I like that it is an all in one machine. I have no experience printing (other than watching someone else do it for about 2 hours), and will probably be doing less than 100 shirts a month. I figured if I ever need to upgrade I could sell it for about the same amount of money.
> 
> My question is are there any known issues with these that I should watch out for or that I should inspect this one for? Also what is included is 4 screens, the small screen to do hats or sleeves, a large platten, the sleeve platten, hat platten and a extra bracket that can be used with a new platen. What else will I need to invest in to get this thing running, other than ink and emulsion and squeegees?
> 
> any other advice? is there a good youtube channel that teaches about the basics of screen printing, but moreso of like the common mistakes made and whatnot? I understand the basic way everything runs...when it runs right lol. What im worried about is encountering an unknown issue


I just scored an entire pap kit everything including shirts for free so ive been doing some homework and you can get parts and such from a company called "printa" they actually manufacture the equipment pap puts their name on. Now im not sure if their stock is expensive but if you look up "printa 770" you will have a better chance of getting youtube tutorials


----------



## ro8775nv (Aug 5, 2021)

I have one you can have in Nevada, decent hoby machines but not great for multicolor or production.


----------



## Lintlicker23 (Jul 14, 2021)

ro8775nv said:


> I have one you can have in Nevada, decent hoby machines but not great for multicolor or production.


Where at in nevada?


----------

